# [Closed] Ruby is crafting the garden wagon !



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi ! Everything is in the title. Ruby is crafting a garden wagon, so you can come and take the DIY recipe.
A lil tip would be appreciated as I'm working on my town : pink hybrids (any !), bells...

I will only allow 3 ppl at a time (slow internet connexion and don't want to feel overwhelmed lol)

*Informations : *
- Ruby's house is immediately to the* right* of the airport !
- Please don't run in the flowers hehe

Thanks !


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come, is 10k enough though? I'm quite poor atm


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Sure ! I'll PM you the dodo code !


----------



## Pickler (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come too if I may c:


----------



## InkFox (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, may I drop by ? I'll bring a hybrid ! Thanks


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Sure ! I'll PM you all


----------



## yosie1511 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Lankea (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

As soon as someone leaves I will PM you the code  
I'll like the post of the person that is done taking the DIY so that you know where you are in queue !


----------



## Shylime (Apr 14, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come if that’s okay


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Also : you can leave with the "-" button, no problem !


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come as well please!


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I stop by please.


----------



## pipty (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi can I come? I'll drop a pair of pink hybrid windflowers


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Sure for you all ! Just waiting for the others before. But you can all come !


----------



## Hikari (Apr 14, 2020)

Id love to come! I have some spare pink hycaniths and mums I can bring


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to visit. Can bring some pink Hybrids with me  Let me know when you got a free spot.


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Hikari said:


> Id love to come! I have some spare pink hycaniths and mums I can bring


Awesome ! They are my favs hehe !


Climbintospace said:


> I would love to visit. Can bring some pink Hybrids with me  Let me know when you got a free spot.


Thank you very much !


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 14, 2020)

If she's still crafting, may I come?


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> If she's still crafting, may I come?


Sure !


----------



## Emzy (Apr 14, 2020)

May i come over too? C:


----------



## PotooBird (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come, I have 2 pink roses.


----------



## Lissly (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come?
I have pink cosmos, mum, tulips, and Rose's. Pick your poison


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Sure for all of you !! I'll PM soon !


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 14, 2020)

JiOwae said:


> Hi ! Everything is in the title. Ruby is crafting a garden wagon, so you can come and take the DIY recipe.
> A lil tip would be appreciated as I'm working on my town : pink hybrids (any !), bells...
> 
> I will only allow 3 ppl at a time (slow internet connexion and don't want to feel overwhelmed lol)
> ...




	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



JiOwae said:


> Awesome ! They are my favs hehe !
> 
> Thank you very much !


I would love to come! Will tip 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

I would love to come! Will tip


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Lissly said:


> Can I come?
> I have pink cosmos, mum, tulips, and Rose's. Pick your poison


Pink tulips would be AWESOME !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



Big Ez said:


> Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020
> 
> 
> I would love to come! Will tip
> ...


Sure !! I'll PM you in the next minutes when I have room !


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come please? I'll get you pink cosmos


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 14, 2020)

May I come? I have pink lilies.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 14, 2020)

may i visit please? i have a pink lily you can have ^^


----------



## Lissly (Apr 14, 2020)

JiOwae said:


> Pink tulips would be AWESOME



Ok!


----------



## Saward (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to come too please


----------



## Kenko (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible


----------



## JiOwae (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey guys ! As you could expect, Ruby stopped crafting during the maintenance  Have a nice day !


----------

